# An interview with Oliver Knott, February 2004



## tsunami

On the very first week of every month, I have decided to do something a little different with the weekly topic. Besides just presenting discussion topics on technique, style, composition, etc, I will hold an email interview with a notable, accomplished aquascaper. post it on the forum, and present a sampling of his or her aquaria. Hopefully, we will all be able to learn and take something from these discussions (even beyond just aquascaping). For Aquatic Plant Central's very first aquascaper in focus, I have chosen German aquarium designer Oliver Knott. So without further adieu, here it is:

Name: Oliver Knott
Location: Germany
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Oliver,

Thank you for volunteering for the interview. Your sharing of knowledge and technique on the APC forum will be very much appreciated. Here are the questions that I would like to ask you.

Carlos: How did you become interested in the planted aquarium hobby? How long have you been in the hobby?
_
Oliver: It is my job --since I was 16 years old. I always looked for new things in the aquarium hobby and tried to learn as much as possible besides the normal job routine. It was maybe about seven years later before I saw tanks from Amano-san --and they were so great! At that time, I made my first "nature" tank with Riccia stones.
_
Carlos: Oliver, I have noticed that many of your aquariums do not have nearly as much light as many in the United States. As a professional aquarium designer, what other strategies and techniques do you use such as plant choice, technology, and pruning technique to make sure the aquarium runs smoothly while you are not there?
_
Oliver: Automatic pH-regulators, daily fertilization with automatic fertilizer sets, and a light timer... and someone who makes the weekly water change.
_
Carlos: Looking at your aquariums, many of them seem very natural yet very unlike most Japanese tanks following the Nature Aquarium style. Do you follow any particular artistic style or philosophy when creating your planted aquarium layouts?
_
Oliver: No, I look at a tank and I know how it will look like. Sorry, I can't describe it in a better way.
_
Carlos: What are your main goals when setting up a new tank?
_
Oliver: My main goals are that it will look harmonic and interesting --not run-of-the-mill.
_
Carlos: Are there any tactics or techniques you use to make arrangement decisions in your designs? Do you use any guidelines or rules for wood or rock placement? How about the use of colored plants?
_
Oliver: No, it's just emotional reactions when designing and making decisions.
_
Carlos: What do you enjoy most about designing and creating aquariums in this hobby?
_
Oliver: When the tank grows successfully, seeing the development from little plants to beautiful ones. Also, a nice, splendid tank that the customers are astounded with.
_
Carlos: What is in the horizon for you in terms of aquascaping? Are there any particular ideas you look forward to implementing in future arrangements? Do you feel that you have anything left to learn?
_
Oliver: There are so many things I want to try in the future. So many plants I haven't used yet. I will never be finished with learning! In March, I'll visit Amano-san for a two week practical training. 
_
Carlos: Finally, is there any particular advice you would give to a hobbyist creating his first planted aquarium layout?
_
Oliver: Consistency is the most important, I think. Water changes, fertilizing, cleaning, pruning the plants --all these jobs should be done regularly.
_
-------------------------------------------------------------------
147g (51x27x27 inches)
4x54w T5 + 1x39w T5, total of 255w, 1.73 w/g
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil
Plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides, Taxiphyllum sp., Ludwigia sp Cuba, Limnophila aromatica, Eusteralis stellata, Riccia fluitans
Fish: Puntius denisonii, Otocinclus paulinus (spec. "*****"), Caridina japonica








-------------------------------------------------------------------
122g (51x24x24 inches)
4x38w Arcadia lamps, 1.25 w/g
Plants: Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Windelov Java Fern, Nymphaea sp, Cryptocoryne sp, Anubias barteri v nana
Fish: trio of Discus








-------------------------------------------------------------------
122g (51x24x24 inches)
2x54w T5 tubes, 0.88 w/g
Plants: Cryptocoryne balansae, Java Fern, Windelov Java Fern, Nymphaea, Echinodorus tennellus, Cryptocoryne sp, Taxiphyllum sp.
Fish: Altum Angelfish, Rummynose Tetras, Bleeding Heart Tetras








-------------------------------------------------------------------
Volume: 1,500L (396g)
Dimensions: 400cm (160") x 70cm (28")x 55cm (22")
Lighting: 6 x 70 Watt HQI (behind) 8 x 54 Watt T5 (in front)
Flora: Hemianthus callitrichoides, Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica," Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown," Taxiphyllum sp. (java moss)
Fauna: Puntius denisonii, Cardina japonica, Otocinclus affinis, Poecilia sphenops








-------------------------------------------------------------------
Volume: 500L (132g)
Dimensions: 130cm (52") x 60cm wide (24") x 60cm (24")
Lighting: 2 x 150 Watt (HQI 5.000 Kelvin) 2 x 30Watt (tube 7.500 Kelvin)
Flora: Heteranthera zosterifolia, Limnophila aromatica, Didiplis diandra, Sagittaria subulata, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Taxiphyllum sp.








-------------------------------------------------------------------
Volume: 250L (66g)
Dimensions: 100cm (39") x 50cm (20") x 50cm (20")
Lighting: 4 x 30 Watt T8 (2 x 4.000 Kelvin / 2 x 9.000 Kelvin) JBL
Flora: Potamogeton octandrus, Potamogeton gayi, Juncus repens, Cyperus helferi, Taxiphyllum sp., Eleocharis acicularis
Fauna: Cardinal tetra (Paracheirodon axelrodi), Otocinclus affinis, Crossocheilus siamensis, Caridina japonica








-------------------------------------------------------------------
Volume: 580L (153)
Dimensions: 160cm (64") x 60cm (24") x 60cm (24")
Lighting: 2 x 70 Watt HQI (5000 Kelvin)
Flora: Alternanthera aquatica, Hydrocleis martii, Microsorum pteropus "Narrow," Anubias barteri var. nana, Vesicularia montagne (Christmas moss)
Fauna: Phenacogrammus interruptus (Congo tetra), Otocinclus affinis and Otocinclus paulinus Also: Caridina japonica 








-------------------------------------------------------------------
For the rest of his gallery:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella

Enjoy,

Carlos


----------



## tsunami

Title: In the shadow of the trees









-------------------------------------------------------------------
Volume: 5400L (1429 gallon)
Dimensions: 450 x 120 x 100 cm ((177 x 47 x 39 in)
Lighting: T8 and T5 tubes 10 x 39 W / 8 x 54 W / 4 x 24 W 4 x 30 W / 4 x 38 W / 4 x 58 W
Flora: Echinodorus rubin, Echin. rubin "Narrow", Echin. "Red Special", Echinodorus martii, Echinodours uruquayensis, Microsorum pteropus, Micro. pterop. « Narrow », Anubias bart. var. nana , Sagittaria subulata , Crypt. crisp.var. balansae, Crypt.wendtii "Brown", Crypt.wendtii "Green" , Crypt.wendtii „Mi Oya", Crypt.wendtii Tropica, Crypt. x willisii (lucens), Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Fauna: Otocinclus sp. „*****", Chrossocheilus siamensis, Pterophyllum altum, Paracheirodon innesi, Neritina natalensis (snails)
Fertilization: 100 ml Tropica MasterGrow - Daily -
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

